# Can I use Olive tree leaves?



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

They're thicker than oak leaves so they should last longer as leaf litter? Does anybody know if they're safe to use in vivariums?


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I have never but I don't see why not.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanna try them but I'm not sure if they're toxic or not.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure about that.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I would avoid it. Although I have no source, I think they shouldn't be used. I believe there are some active compounds that would not be favorable. 

Why not try magnolia leaves that have proven to be okay in the hobby?



wikiwakawakawee said:


> They're thicker than oak leaves so they should last longer as leaf litter? Does anybody know if they're safe to use in vivariums?


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

For some reason we have tons of olive trees here in Phoenix, but no oak or magnolia.

Personally, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't have anything to offer as a valid reason other than the smell and lack of history using them.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have a ton of them down in Phoenix, my guess is they are Russian Olives. They are aggressively invasive throughout the southwest. Do they have sort of a minty green color to the leaves? Anyway, if they are Russian Olives, I found this:

Russian Olive | ASPCA

No idea if non-toxic to dogs, cats and horses translates to non-toxic to frogs 

Mark


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

No, not Russian olive. Olives are a pretty commonly planted shade tree in Phoenix.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Someone run a test tank!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah that's why i wanted to use olive leaves because There's a ton here haha. My neighbors have an oak tree so I just got some from them in the mean time.

If I do a test tank with olive leaves, how would I know if something is wrong??


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

They're definitely not Russian olives. They look like your typical olive trees. A lot of them are fruitless here, but my neighbors have some that drop olives all the time!
Here's a pic of the underside of the leaves and the olives they drop:









The trees themselves look like this:


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Any guidelines or rules when it comes to using odd leaves in a vivarium? I have a huge star jasmine on my deck that drops nice,small, thick skinned leaves that I've been saving.


----------



## amit (Sep 22, 2014)

Living by the mediterranean sea (Israel) olives are a native species here.
There branches may be safely used in aquariums and vivariums, instead of driftwoods.
Grazing herbivors, such as cattle, goats, etc. eat the fresh leave right from the trees.
Even olives for human consumption may contain few stary leaves.

I assume the leaves are harmless for frogs as well.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> A lot of them are fruitless here, but my neighbors have some that drop olives all the time!


Growing up here with olive trees I would definitely recommend not using from the fruitless trees. They are fruitless because they have been sprayed.

I remember having the trees sprayed each year. Dead olives everywhere were such a pain when the trees weren't sprayed.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Olive tree is very common here where I live. I use magnolia leaves, catappa or oak in my vivs, but I am interested because the leaves of the olive tree are small and, as I said, very common.
Be careful, though! Olive trees are often treated with pesticides and the like - especially when I see olives so good as the ones in the picture above I'd be careful.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Boboluke said:


> Growing up here with olive trees I would definitely recommend not using from the fruitless trees. They are fruitless because they have been sprayed.
> 
> I remember having the trees sprayed each year. Dead olives everywhere were such a pain when the trees weren't sprayed.


There are sterile, fruitless cultivars too.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I can't comment on the use of olive leaves in a vivarium. However olive trees here are responsible for my eyes constantly watering the last 2 weeks, I am so allergic to them.. so they won't be going in my vivs.

Never the less after reading this thread I've a sudden craving for a martini


----------

